# What goes with Oysters



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

We don't fix blackeye peas for New Years we fix certain things different and this New Years going to fix oysters.


What would go good with fresh oysters?

They will be baked not fried as found out my DH has to watch what all he eats due to high cholesterol now. Which really never fixed lots of fried foods but it must run it the family. 


Need some ideas as oysters will not be around here long. They are only here from Dec-Jan then can't get any others in. 

Thanks..


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

which kind? Lamb or calf?


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

My mom used to make a wonderful oyster dressing for the turkey. It was oh so moist!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i thought you were talking about oysters but when Erin said "lamb or calf? i'm not sure now. if it's the kind of oysters i'm thinking of i was going to say my husband and i always had oyster stew or soup?for New Years. we just used 2 cans in place of the fresh but of course fresh is best.we always looked forward to this.i was thinking of starting it up again this year.~Georgia.


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

I always found a six pack and pretzels went well with fresh oysters. If on the shell add a spritz of tabasco or worchestershire and a sprinkle of pepper. If shelled in crock then just slide them out and enjoy.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

NOT MOUNTAIN OYSTERS THE OCEAN TYPE. 

SORRY.. For not being more clearer on that but a phone call came in so had to hurry.. 


:dance:


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Oyster stew is the traditional New Years supper in my family, but we now use it for Christmas dinner instead since there aren't very many of us. A stew fills you up and then a green salad and a dessert and that's it. Everyone says it's a relief not to have to eat another large dinner in the "season of overeating". 

Jennifer


----------



## Tim1257 (Feb 20, 2006)

here it would be french fries or baked potato, salad or cole slaw.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

I had an uncle who died eating mountain oysters.






The bull sat on his face.


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

I agree with FarmerWilly

For me, the best sauce is fresh sea water... I like them like that with a loaf of fresh french bread and butter to sit on the bread... and a nice red wine to swallow after. (and a course enough knife I don't ruin opening them!)

Pat


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jennifer L. said:


> Oyster stew is the traditional New Years supper in my family, but we now use it for Christmas dinner instead since there aren't very many of us. A stew fills you up and then a green salad and a dessert and that's it. Everyone says it's a relief not to have to eat another large dinner in the "season of overeating".
> 
> Jennifer



Jennifer I had thought about oyster stew but not found a really good recipe of yet so thought just bake the oysters since Dh has to watch what to eat now.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Doesn't hanky panky go good with oysters??


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

You have to be careful when baking oysters that you dont dry them out and make them tough. Have you thought about steaming them? Then you can use a vinaigrette dipping sauce and have some crusty french bread and a nice salad.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

salmonslayer said:


> You have to be careful when baking oysters that you dont dry them out and make them tough. Have you thought about steaming them? Then you can use a vinaigrette dipping sauce and have some crusty french bread and a nice salad.


Nope sure haven't thought of this. I sure don't wont to dry them out as we can only get oysters here from Dec-Jan. That sure isn't long at all. 

Do you have a really good recipe for them?

Thanks...


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Minelson said:


> Doesn't hanky panky go good with oysters??



Minelson talking about making me laugh you sure made me do that.. Outloud too..


----------



## Lyra (Sep 15, 2009)

On the coast, they usually serve corn on the cob, red potatoes, cole slaw, and sausage as sides.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

Joe123,

DH likes for me to shuck the oysters then roll a piece of bacon around them and bake them in the oven. They don't dry out as the bacon drippings keep them moist and gives them a superb flavor. I do the same with jumbo shrimp. Sometimes I even take a can of crabmeat, mix up a stuffing, and stuff a jumbo shrimp with that and then wrap the bacon around it. This is really to die for! We live near the coast, so shrimp are a frequent meal here.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

When I eat oyster stew the only thing I want is a big bowl, a spoon, a sleeve of saltine crackers, the pepper grinder, and a glass of iced tea. No sides, no dessert. 

My Mom's oyster stew.
1 pint oysters
3 cans evaporated milk + 2-3 cans of water
1 stick of butter
salt & pepper to taste

Slowly heat the milk, melting the butter. When the milk is hot, add slightly warmed oysters. Let simmer until the edges of the oysters begin to ruffle. 

The evaporated milk gives a creamy texture (for lack of a better word) than using plain whole milk. IMHO. I've made oyster stew both ways.

Lee


----------



## MaryE (Aug 29, 2007)

Saltines and a Pepsi. At least that's what I've always heard from my oyster eating friends and neighbors in eastern NC.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

we like baked potatoes, coleslaw, corn on the cob. With the oysters we serve saltine crackers, cocktail sauce or melted butter and (for the really brave) horseradish sauce.

We steam ours, this can be done in your oven or on the grill. Pop the oyster open and just dip into the sauce of your choice, than pop in your mouth or on the cracker.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

Joe123; Firegirls recipe will keep them from drying out and they are delicious that way (with the bacon) but if you have cholesterol concerns?

To steam them you literally just scrub them and put them into a steamer or a pot with some water and let them steam until they open. The vinaigrette dipping sauce has endless variations but you might try redwine vinegar with a dash of sesame oil, shallots, minced garlic and maybe some ginger. Or an onion dipping sauce with minced onion, red wine vinegar a dash of honey and some lemon juice, or a just a lemon juice based vinaigrette with a little olive oil and minced garlic.

Man now I am thinking about oysters myself.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Same as NCLee. i can make a meal on oyster stew alone. i use cream for mine but my mother used evaporated milk. this is mine.
5c. milk or cream
1 T. chopped onion
2 celery stalks cut in 1inch pieces
a few bay leaves
1/4 c. butter
3 T. flour
2 c. fresh oysters.chopped parsley,salt and pepper

combine milk,onion,celery and bay leaves in a saucepan. simmer over low heat 15 min.strain. melt butter in large saucepan.blend in flour.very gradually stir in milk. cook over medium heat stirring constantly until smoothly thickened and mixture comes to a boil. drain oysters.strain liquid and heat to boiling.add oysters and cook over low heat only until edges begin to curl.drain oysters and add to soup.season to taste with parsley,salt and pepper.~Georgia.


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

a good doctor!


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Firegirls recipes sounds really good. Maybe just once use bacon as Firegirls said so the oysters will be mosit. 

This maybe a stupid question but guess when steaming oysters they have to be in shell. If so oh well there goes that idea of steaming since the ones we get is already out of the shell.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Joe123 said:


> NOT MOUNTAIN OYSTERS THE OCEAN TYPE.


Eeew! The slippery, slimey kind?!
Well that's just downright _disgusting_!


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

a little hot sauce. 

I do not like the texture of cooked oysters, but love raw oysters. Most folks are opposite.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

The only way to eat oysters is with a cracker, covered in hot sauce and chased with a cold beer.

Man, that sounds good! I might just have to go buy a bag tomorrow.


----------



## CookingPam777 (Oct 16, 2007)

I think a bucket. EW!


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Oysters are an R month food. September to April.

I recommend serving them as a small dish, all onto themselves. Not in a stew or soup or pasta. Not on the dinner plate with other sides. Oysters seem to work best all by themselves.

Some raw and on the half shell. One of my favorite ways to enjoy them. 

Some lightly seasoned and baked. Some others breaded in whatever fashion excites you and baked. They are a light and bright taste, easily overwhelmed.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Around here to raise money, different clubs have suppers. They are usually oyster, ham & turkey suppers. They have sauerkraut, cole slaw, green beans and rolls with them


----------



## LandRover (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful women and bottles of champagne?


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Oh, Oggie...now I have to go bang my head on a post to get rid of that image!:stars:


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

Open your oysters.Leave on half shell.Fill cookie sheet with oystered half shells.Chop bacon in 1/4 pieces.Put the bacon over oysters.3 to 5 pieces each.Mix 1 tb of grated horseradish and about 4 tbs ketchup.Put about 1/4tsp of sauce on each oyster.Put the cookie sheet under the broiler. leave just until bacon begins to brown. take out of broiler and eat now.Adjust to your taste.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

foxtrapper said:


> Oysters are an R month food. September to April.


This is a complete myth. You can eat oysters any time. As long as the oysters are kept cold it's not a problem.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

What about canned, smoked oysters??anyone use those??


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Hopefully only hives and not anaphylatic shock, EMT's & ER.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

beaglebiz said:


> What about canned, smoked oysters??anyone use those??


One of my daughters loves the smoked oysters. I can't stand'em.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

tyusclan said:


> This is a complete myth. You can eat oysters any time. As long as the oysters are kept cold it's not a problem.


Learn a little more about oysters.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

Ditto!

Lee


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Raw Oysters and Beer....yum...... but then Gout rears it 's ugly head......


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I don't care for oysters, but- with clams, we like coleslaw, crusty garlic bread, and beer.

(Non-alcoholic beer for me, not by choice, but oh well. It doesn't jibe with my meds.)


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Shellfish is loaded with cholesterol, fried or not. Aside from that, hot sauce and Vodka.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

sancraft, according to the National Heart & Lung Institute, oysters are not considered high in cholesterol and are okay for low cholesterol diets.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

> Open your oysters.Leave on half shell.Fill cookie sheet with oystered half shells.Chop bacon in 1/4 pieces.Put the bacon over oysters.3 to 5 pieces each.Mix 1 tb of grated horseradish and about 4 tbs ketchup.Put about 1/4tsp of sauce on each oyster.Put the cookie sheet under the broiler. leave just until bacon begins to brown. take out of broiler and eat now.Adjust to your taste.


 Please adopt me.


----------

